# Finder de El Capitan inexploitable, un vrai souk !!



## thierry60260 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonjour , je possède un IMac depuis 2009, j'en étais très satisfait jusqu'a l'installation de la version El Capitan, Ce fameux capitan "fracasse" ma semé un souk terrible dans l'arborescence de mais dossiers ,tout est en vrac dans le finder, impossible de si retrouver !!! Ya t'il moyen de paramétrer ce maudit finder pour retrouver sa structure précédente style lion ou autre ?


----------

